# cooling tablets?



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Do cooling tablets work? I was in [email protected] at the weekend and noticed them. Even though kiva is only a pup she really doesn't like being warm, if it has been a warm night she will pant and have really hot breath, I have had to take her warm cosy bed out of her crate because she seemed to get too hot sleeping on it, and during the day much prefers the cold concrete floor  I know my last gsd didn't enjoy being warm but thought being a puppy, I would need to keep kiva warm. Anyway, do they actually do any good, or are they just another ploy to get money out of us pet owners?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Years ago my mum would put a sulpher block in our dogs water bowl to apparently keeep them cool. With three double coated Malamutes who are naturally snow dwelling creatures I use fans. They are on day and night during warm summer days and nights (not had many this year) and after walks I put them on til they stop panting.
I personally wouldn't put anything in their systems that I didn't have to.

Works a treat and doesn't use too much leccy  Panting can also be a sgn of pain which is worth remembering


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

They sell the rock sulphur too, she doesn't seem to pant during the day as she tends to stay out of the sun when she can and lay on the kitchen floor or laminate, its mainly on a night if its warm and she is laid on the couch (i know, a rod for my own back ha ha but only when invited) or in her crate where all she has left in there is her baby blanket. I do leave a fan on overnight if I notice she Is panting in her crate  as you said its not very often! And will only get less likely I suppose  thank you for replying

Ps your dogs are beautiful


----------



## tracyve (Jul 18, 2013)

yes they do work i used to used them years ago with my two dogs .


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I asked the vet about cooling tablets and she said there is no tablet that can make a dog cool and I would just be flushing my money down the toilet.
So I've never brought any.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

personally if she can be trusted a cooling pad and a fan on her at nights would be my suggestion. there are cool coats you can put on but only if she wont chew.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Years ago my mum would put a sulpher block in our dogs water bowl to apparently keeep them cool. With three double coated Malamutes who are naturally snow dwelling creatures I use fans. They are on day and night during warm summer days and nights (not had many this year) and after walks I put them on til they stop panting.
> I personally wouldn't put anything in their systems that I didn't have to.
> 
> Works a treat and doesn't use too much leccy  Panting can also be a sgn of pain which is worth remembering


As it happens that's one thing my Nan always did too a sulphur block in the water in summer. I also read in an article and seeing as it was written by a vet who is both a conventional vet and now practices natural medicine that homeopathic sulphur given I think it was once a week can help as a flea preventative too.

As a lot Nans natural remedies seemed to have merit maybe there is something in it after all. Something I forgot about until your post about your mum reminded me.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I use sulphur blocks in their water....not sure it works but done it for years


----------

